# Technische Trails in Gießen und Umgebung (inklusive 40 km Umkreis)



## Toby_1987 (23. November 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich bin Tobias,26 und neu in Gießen. Ich habe mir vor einer Woche mal ein Norco Sight zugelegt. Nachdem ich zuvor 5 Jahre nur in Bikepark unterwegs gewesen bin wurde es mal Zeit für ein All Mountain. Zudem war ich es pissig im Winter immer pausieren zu müssen weil die Bikeparksaison vorbei war. Nun habe ich das passende Bike gefunden mit dem man sich seine Abfahrt auch mal selbst erstrampeln kann. Jedoch habe ich keinen Plan wo in Gießen und Umgebung denn die besten Trail versteckt sind.

Die Trails die ich suche sollten schon anspruchsvoll sein, gerne mit vielen Wurzeln, Stufen und allem was das Bikerherz sonst noch höher schlagen lässt.

Wo befinden sich eure Lieblingstrails?

Habt ihr Abfahrten die ihr empfehlen könnt die auch schon in Strava getagged wurden? 

Gibt es jemanden um Umkreis der Lust hat mir mal ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen?

Zu meiner Person:

- Fahre schon seit 10 Jahren Mountainbike
- Bin eher Anfahrtsorientiert unterwegs (bergauf nicht stressen, dafür lassen wirs bergab richtig krachen)
- Habe eine Zeit lang als Fahrtechniklehrer gearbeitet
(Für den Hochschulsport der FH Gießen würde ich auch gerne ein Fahrtechnikprogramm anbieten, was mit ein Grund ist warum ich auf der Suche nach guten Trails bin)
- Habe bei uns in unserer Heimatstadt einen eigenen Bikepark umgesetzt und betreut

Bin für jeglichen Tipp dankbar


----------



## Toby_1987 (30. November 2013)

Wo ist z.B. der Wildsau Trail?

Habe dieses nette Video auf Youtube gefunden:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew6UOeBsU1Y"]wildsautrial Hoherodskopf - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 292722 (29. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

Du kannst mal bei Simon-Bikes in Wettenberg rein schauen. Mit Bertl bin ich vor zig Jahren selber gefahren und er kennt sich in der Gegend um den Dünnsberg sehr gut aus. Ob er selber noch fährt weiß ich nicht, denn er müsste jetzt um die 70(!) sein. Vor ca fünf Jahren hat er es aber selber noch im Bikepark krachen lassen...

Hoffe das hilft Dir.

Fuchs


----------



## Nordhesse (24. März 2014)

Servus, ich würde einfach mal bei IRONworkx in Heuchelheim rein gehen, Fabian (der Chef) ist mit seiner Truppe hauptsächlich enduro und dh mäßig unterwegs. Sprich ihn einfach mal an und lass dich falls fb vorhanden ist in die entsprechende Gruppe eintragen 
LG Philipp


----------



## mai26 (1. April 2014)

Hallo Tobias,

Mountainbike Strecke am Schiffenberg könnte für dich interessant sein, ansonsten Dünsberg.
Wir fahren oft Freitags zum Dünsberg, kannst dich ja mal melden.

LG Michael


----------

